# Turkish Boz Shepherd Breed Profile,,,attempt!



## MonsterMalak

Here is an attempt at a Breed Profile I tried to put together.  Please forgive any poor structure or typos,,,, I am a RN by trade, and Dog Lover by nature.  



Please note that I am not an authority of the breed, but have compiled this information through research and information provided by my Turkish friends and breeders of the Boz Shepherd Dog.  

*Turkish Boz Shepherd*
  The Boz Shepherd is a Landrace Regional Breed of dog from Southern Turkey in the Urfa and Tuzkoy area.  They are most common in the Urfa Mountians (actually High Plateaus west of Urfa).  
   There are several names they are known by, depending on the area, religion of owner, or personal preference.  Boz is a name given by the outsider or city people, and translates to Creamy White due to their most predominant color.  The local Turks in the Urfa Region refer to them as GUREGH Coban Kopegi, GUREHH, or GUREGULAR.  Kurdish peoples refer to them as the KURDISH KANGAL or KURDISH GUREGH.  The Turks in the Tuzkoy area refer to them as the TUZKOY.  Some Turks consider all the variants of Kangal types to be one, and post pictures of Boz Shepherds as Kangals.  

*HISTORY* is limited, but it is said that the dogs and their bloodlines have been passed down many generations amongst the Shepherds.  Being a Landrace Regional breed, they are bound to share genetics with the other breeds of Turkey.  The large Livestock Guardians of Turkey came from the Assyrian or Babylonian War dogs, or more likely were brought from Central Asia with the migration of the Turkmenistan Shepherds approximately 1,000 years ago.  

*HISTORICAL USE* has been Multi Functional, but mostly utilized as a Livestock Guardian.  The Plateaus are a somewhat arid region, with the only grass crop coming from the winter snows.  Environmentally, it is a tough region for the livestock and the dogs.  The region is hot and dry in the summer, and has deep snows during the winter.  The dogs are seldom afforded shelter.
  Their native diet is usually poor, being fed YAL, which is a Barley or Flour mash with chicken bones, meat scraps, watered yogurt, or tomato paste.  Still these dogs seem to subsist, often supplementing their diet with rodents.
  In the Grazing season, the Shepherd will generally take 3-5 males, and 1-2 females on the 200-600 mile trek in search of grass.  The dogs are usually on their own to find their own nutrition.  During the winter, the dogs are usually either tied, or allowed to run free in the village.  Dogs that showed any aggression towards the children would have been culled.

*GUARDING STYLE* for predators is from perimeter patrols, and will give great chase to any threat, often chasing the predator for 1-2 miles.  If engaged, usually the faster females will stall them until the larger more powerful males arrive.  Often they will plow into the wolf to knock them down, grabbing the throat if possible, as the females break the legs.  Holding a suffocating bite on the neck is a common tactic.  Working as a team is their specialty.  Towards human threats, they are direct and forceful.  Usually preventing anything they are not comfortable with.

* GENETIC MAKEUP* is undetermined, and probably lost in history.  My guess would be a historical combination of Kangal or Yoruk and Malakli. 

* PHYSICAL STRUCTURE *is a good balance of Power, Speed, Agility and Stamina.  They maintain a naturally lean but muscular structure.  The sighthound influence is noticeable with the deep chest, and tucked abdomin.  Legs are usually long, with a somewhat square profile.  Bone structure is heavier than the Kangal, and the feet are both huge and with webbed toes. (A trait attributed to help a Grey wolf travel through deep snow)  Dewclaws and double dewclaws are common.

*FUNCTION and MOVEMENT* is with a speed noted in the 30mph range, with some measured at 36mph.  When in full sprint, the tucked greyhound style is noted in most.  Agility is good for their size, with explosive lunges or ambush type attacks.  They can jump, twist, and at times seem cat like in a fight.  The use of their front limbs is highly developed in combat or daily function.  Their ability to down an opponent and maintain on top during a fight is a trait that is developed and expected.  Tractor pulling is a common sport, with Boz pulling 7,000-10,500 pound tractors.  No specialized harnesses are used, just a rope tied to the collar.

* TEMPERAMENT *is highly complex as a breed.  Boz are naturally submissive to their Family and children, to the point of being misunderstood as weakness by some.  Away from the home, most are perfectly accepting of all people if socialized, especially children.  They will usually choosing to stay by your side even unrestrained when in public.  They have a calm and regal presence even as puppies.  Pressing themselves up against you, between you and a perceived danger is a deeply ingrained trait.  At home they become much more defensive.  The range is from accepting after an introduction, to highly defensive.  Special socialization and recognition of behaviors is a must for dogs to be exposed to the public or visitors at home.  Keeping a watch full eye on any visitors is normal, with intervention of any unfamiliar action by the visitor.  This breed is not a good breed for every home or situation.  The ability to train, contain and control if needed are a must.  They are far from the PET breeds of dogs the average person is accustom to.

*SIZE* of Boz Shepherds.
*Males* range from 30-36 tall and 130-190 pounds, with a few in the 38 inch 250 pound range.  Ideal working height is in the 32-35 inch range, weight is in the 140-180# range.
*Females* range from 29-33 tall and 110-160# range.  The Turkish Shepherds minimize the females contribution to the size of the offspring, but not the quality.
Selection has been and should be for function and ability, as opposed to size and look.

*COLOR AND COAT *is mostly Creamy White fawn (Boz) with a dark muzzle, but can range from a Reddish to solid white.  Hair is short to medium in length, with a distinct dense winter coat.
 Claims of measured bite pressures in the range of 714-763psi have been made.

* INTELLIGENCE *and the ability to make decisions and take action are a deeply preserved trait, common in the more Aboriginal or Ancient breeds of dogs.  Although they crave your acceptance if you scold them, they do not wait for you every command.  For correction, one scolding to them is as effective as a harsh correction would be to many breeds   

*HISTORICAL FUNCTION *of this breed has been as a Livestock and Village Guardian, Hunting various game, and Guarding Businesses.  A strong historical custom to Test Fight for the purpose of selection has had a definite impact on the Boz Shepherds physical structure, temperament and abilities.  They have been developed as a functional working breed, shaped through many generations of demanding physical duties, harsh environment, poor nutrition and ruthless culling.  The result is a dog with a rugged structure, tolerances to harsh environmental extremes and a strong temperament.  In recent times, they have found themselves being used in the Dog Fighting Sport that is common in Turkey, and has a strong cultural history.  (Note that dog fighting in Turkey, as in most of Asia is not the brutal sport of the West.  Fights are stopped at the point of submission of injury.)
* 
 HEALTH PROBLEMS *of the Boz Shepherd.  Historical practices of breeding to the males 8-10 years old that had proven their worth was the custom.  Only after winning many battles, and killing many wolves (Not to mention surviving the hard work and a harsh environment with poor nutrition) were they considered worthy to breed.  This historical practice, along with the extreme demands placed on them today, has created a breed with few known health issues.   

* FUTURE of the Boz Shepherd in the USA*.  Efforts to find different venues of work for them, as to maintain the ability to select from dogs tested under different situations is underway.  Emphasis toward selection and making balanced breedings will be strongly encouraged so as to preserve the function and balance of speed, strength and agility.  Breeding to drastically alter their temperament will also be discouraged.
*Livestock Guardian* will be the most focused line of work for establishment in the USA.  Their abilities will be useful, especially in areas of Grey Wolf and Mountain Lion predation.
*Protection Work* is being explored by some, but I would have to say that they will probably never excel at the Bite Work Competition type of Sport.  But their natural Defense Drive and Physical Abilities will enable them to function in some lines of work, like Estate Guardian.
*Boar Hunting* is an ability they have already proven themselves at.  Their ability to hold and control a Boar by the neck is impressive, combined with their speed, agility and ferocity.  They can function as both the chase and capture dog.  And to be able to take these same dogs home and put them back in their pasture with livestock smaller than the boar they just subdued, is a unique trait.
  An *International Breed Club* is currently in the works, to bring together breeders from Turkey, Europe and Asia with the breeders from the USA.


----------



## EllieMay

I've been recently reading up on these dogs.

I'm currently picking up a Kangal in a couple of weeks.

Thank you for this info!


----------



## redtailgal

Will you be submitting it to the mods as an official breed page?  

I think you did pretty good on it, though I would admit that more pictures would be beneficial.


----------



## EllieMay

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Will you be submitting it to the mods as an official breed page?
> I think you did pretty good on it, though I would admit that more pictures would be beneficial.


*x2*


----------



## jodief100

Are they suseptable to bloat like a lot of the deep chested dogs are?

I agree, you should submit the page.


----------



## bonbean01

Thank you for putting this together!  Amazing dog breed and one I had not heard of until now!


----------



## 77Herford

Thank you for the excellent work.


----------



## elevan

I would like to ask that you create a breed page for this breed and submit it.
Instructions for this project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157418#p157418


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh my Gosh, I really want one of these dogs.  That is just the kind of dog that I would LOVE to have!


----------



## elevan

This thread will NOT turn into an attack.  Any who turn it into a fight will be warned with FULL POINTS issued.


----------



## MonsterMalak

Thanks for the interest.

I will work on the breed page.

EllieMay
The Boz and Kangal are alike, as I have both.  So enjoy your Kangal, they are truely a breed that is very different than other dogs.  If you would like to just talk dog, I always enjoy that,,,haha.

I have never experienced BLOAT, and have never heard of it in the Turkish breeds.  I change my feed for them without the slightest concern, leave food out for them 24/7 and have never had even the slightest upset.  
They will also eat Cattle Cubes (steal them from the cows), pig and chicken pellets, and seems like any nasty dead thing they can drag out of the woods.  I feel that the environment they came from with a history of being fed a poor diet may have developed a breed with less digestive issues.


----------



## Queen Mum

I've been doing quite a bit of reading on this breed.  Pretty impressive dogs.


----------



## redtailgal

I've enjoyed looking at your dogs, Monster.  I have a large dog fetish myself, lol.

About the bloat, Its good to know that you dont have issues with bloat.  I believe that you are right, the harshness of conditions will often help prevent issues.  Mastiffs are prone to bloat......so it's recommended that you feed on a strict schedule, elevate the bowls and change foods very slowly.  It is recommended that you start this routine as the youngest age possible.  I haver NEVER done this with my dogs, lol. I have NEVER had bloat.  Neither have any of my like minded friends.  However, I do have a friend who has had issues with bloat from several different breeds of dog.......after she gets "off schedule".  If you treat them like fine china, they quickly become fragile!

Dont forget to add a few more pics to your breed page............(esp puppies.  Thats very important!  )


----------



## crazyland

More pictures is a must for the breed page.
Since seeing your page initially a few months ago my husband has fallen in love with the breed. Eventually we will own one.


----------



## MonsterMalak

I will get more pictures up soon.  My time has been consumed with puppies.  

Amazing, but I feel like the mother....


----------



## jodief100

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> I will get more pictures up soon.  My time has been consumed with puppies.
> 
> Amazing, but I feel like the mother....


Post pictures of the puppies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed looking at your dogs, Monster.  I have a large dog fetish myself, lol.
> 
> About the bloat, Its good to know that you dont have issues with bloat.  I believe that you are right, the harshness of conditions will often help prevent issues.  Mastiffs are prone to bloat......so it's recommended that you feed on a strict schedule, elevate the bowls and change foods very slowly.  It is recommended that you start this routine as the youngest age possible.  I haver NEVER done this with my dogs, lol. I have NEVER had bloat.  Neither have any of my like minded friends.  However, I do have a friend who has had issues with bloat from several different breeds of dog.......after she gets "off schedule".  If you treat them like fine china, they quickly become fragile!
> 
> Dont forget to add a few more pics to your breed page............(esp puppies.  Thats very important!  )


You just like drooling men.


----------



## MonsterMalak

Actually they do not drool.  Except right after drinking, or if panting heavy.....

I will post some pictures as soon as able.  My laptop died, and the computers at work have photobucket blocked.  

They are a week old, and weigh 2 pounds, 5 ounces on average.


----------



## EllieMay

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## MonsterMalak

Life has been busy on the farm,,,haha.
But finally a sunny day, with some extra time to play with the camera.






Max, a 15 month old male with an orphan goat.




Monster with a dog food stealing goat.




Diva at 6 months with a heifer.




Monster "STEALING A KISS"


----------



## MonsterMalak

Pictures of the puppies,,, I almost forgot!!!












They are 3 weeks old, and weigh 4.5-5 pounds.

Climbing out of my Whelping Box.


----------



## jodief100

They are so cute!  They look like little teddy bears. What sweet scrunched up faces.  

Are those all of them?   How is momma doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Such cuties!  How many did mom have?


----------



## EllieMay

I'm very impressed with these dogs.  
Of course, I'm very impressed with the Kangal dogs, too!! 

My Kangal is almost 3 months old and is so intelligent and independent. 
He also seems to be a "deep thinker" if that makes sense.  

I don't have sheep yet, so right now he (along with two Pyrs) are with the chickens.  
Sometimes I go for walks on the property down to the spring and the two Pyrs will follow, tails wagging, goofily bouncing through the grass. 
My Kangal, however, will most times prefer to just stay with the chickens. I'll call him just to make sure, and he'll just sit there watching. They're very interesting dogs, that's for sure!

Keep posting pics of your Boz Shepherds and pups.


----------



## MonsterMalak

Mom had 7 pupps.  You would think it was 50 the way they are sucking her down.  I feel like I am feeding a wolf pack trying to keep weight on her.  

Now I have 10 more pups out of a Boz and Kangal cross.  I AM TIRED!!!!


----------



## MonsterMalak

Had to share a picture of my LGG,,,, Livestock Guardian Goat!!!
Buckaroo is an orphan goat that thinks he is a LGD puppy.  
Plus, their doghouse is WARMER....


----------



## redtailgal

I'll take that last female, the dark one, in half a heartbeat.  She is just flippin adorable. and I love the pile of pups with the goat.

my mastiff would love having something big to play with, lol.

Thanks for sharing, I hope you will post more puppy pics as they grow.  (some of us have needs)


----------

